# Windows Vista not recognizing Ethernet...



## khans1024 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi! I own a Toshiba Satellite U405, running Windows Vista Service Pack 1. I am having some trouble connecting to the internet via ethernet cable...

I am pretty sure that it has something to do with the OS not recognizing the cable, or possibly something wrong with my networking card. Although the lights turn on when I plug the cable into my laptop, it does not actually recognize its presence and will not let me connect to the internet through it. I can only get "local connection".

Other people have been using the ethernet cable and have had no trouble with connecting to the internet.

I have had my laptop for two years, and last year I used ethernet connection all the time with no problems... this is the first time I have had trouble with ethernet. Please help! How exactly do I fix this problem?

I have a feeling that this is a pretty common problem with Vista...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## khans1024 (Nov 13, 2009)

[Alright, I did everything you told me to do. Here are the results of the command prompt commands:]

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sarah>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sarah-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-7A-89-5A-9E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-86-0C-3B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c560:1667:20f5:84ac%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.102.28(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 17, 2009 7:24:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 17, 2009 10:24:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.102.3
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.102.3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.102.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-8A-C6-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{73392304-F290-4F90-82CA-91682EE04
2E5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:c00:45:3f57:99e3(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c00:45:3f57:99e3%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DB9CA463-E60E-4538-8941-C2A9D6795
07E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Sarah>PING 192.168.102.28

Pinging 192.168.102.28 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.102.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.102.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.102.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.102.28: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.102.28:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Sarah>PING 192.168.102.3

Pinging 192.168.102.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.102.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 4ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Users\Sarah>PING 192.168.102.3

Pinging 192.168.102.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.102.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.102.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 33ms, Average = 10ms

C:\Users\Sarah>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Sarah>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have a good wireless connection to the router, however the router doesn't appear to have an Internet connection. Did you connect directly to the router to see if you can get a wired connection?

What is the EXACT make/model of the modem and the router?


----------



## khans1024 (Nov 13, 2009)

I actually did the cmd prompt commands using a different wireless connection... does that make any difference? 

I have connected to the router before with the ethernet cable and cannot get internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A big difference! You need to be connecting to the network we're trying to fix!

I need to see the previous ping tests from that wired connection to know where the failure is occurring.


----------

